# What strings sample library can best emulate the violin/viola in this song?



## stprodigy (Apr 24, 2020)

Dead or Alive 2 Music- Blazed Up Melpomene (Theme of Helena)



I love the strings used in this song. Seems heavily based on the works of Antonio Vivaldi.

What strings sample library would best be able to emulate the string part of this music? 

Also I'm not 100% sure, but the song may have been sped up, so this may have affected the sound of the strings heard.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sonicatoms (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd say. Audio Modeling solo strings.




__





SWAM Solo Strings | Audio Modeling


Solo Strings | Audio Modeling: SWAM Violin, Viola, Cello and Double Bass in a convenient bundle




audiomodeling.com





It's possibly capable of handling such an expresive playing style.
Perhaps Sample Modeling as well, but I didn't use them yet so can't say for sure.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds like a job for 8dio Century Ostinato Strings, or the Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings. 

What a difference tempo-locked stuff makes, in comparison with round robins. Eager to hear about other options.

Greg


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 24, 2020)

do you want strings that sound like a rompler?


----------



## purple (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly any solo string library will perform about as good as that it comes down to tone quality


----------



## stprodigy (Apr 26, 2020)

purple said:


> Honestly any solo string library will perform about as good as that it comes down to tone quality



I will see about using Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for this. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 26, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> do you want strings that sound like a rompler?



I agree - there are not many that wouldn't sound better.  (sounds like 1 1/2 round robins are used) :(


----------

